# Looking for r12 refigerant dispenser?



## Lehmeow (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi, I want to refill my a/c in an older vehicle that takes r12. I have the cans to refill it but don't have the valve and gauge to attach to the can. Anyone know where i can pick one up or link me to one online.

thanks much,
Sean


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

have you tried ebay?


----------



## Lehmeow (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, i checked but it seems like most of the items I'm finding are to go from r134 to r12 or don't have a gauge.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Do you know how many ounces your car takes? How old is the car, does it have a sight glass?

Let me check what I have that I don't need anymore.


----------



## Lehmeow (Nov 5, 2013)

Not sure how many ounces it takes. It is a 1992 Dodge Ram Van. I have 2 14 oz. cans of Artic Air.



digitalplumber said:


> Do you know how many ounces your car takes? How old is the car, does it have a sight glass?
> 
> Let me check what I have that I don't need anymore.


----------



## Lehmeow (Nov 5, 2013)

I haven't stopped into an auto parts store yet to see if they'd have something, but since i'm having a difficult time online, I'm assuming they won't. 

I found this can tap on amazon, but then i need a hose and gauge as well...not sure which ones to get that'll match. 

http://www.amazon.com/Refrigeration-Screw-Design-Refrigerant-Valve/dp/B0087YPXP8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1405399346&sr=8-6&keywords=r12+can+tap


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Go to ebay and do a search for R22 gauge set, there are sets for less than $40 bucks. That is all you need. I would first try and verify by weight, how much is needed in that system.

Also try and find out if that system has a sight glass, which you can also use to charge by.

like this one: ebay item number 371102261656


If you bought a set like this one, 390445704702, you would have a set that could also do 134A down the road. You just have to know which part of the low and high side guage to look at. Also and obvious, you don't use the included 134A attachments.


----------



## Lehmeow (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't know the current status of the system, but if it has been empty you probably need a new filter dryer and also need to pull a vacuum on it.

If it just barely works and you are trying to get by, you may be just OK.


----------



## Lehmeow (Nov 5, 2013)

digitalplumber said:


> Don't know the current status of the system, but if it has been empty you probably need a new filter dryer and also need to pull a vacuum on it.
> 
> If it just barely works and you are trying to get by, you may be just OK.


i see this vacuum at harbor freight...Will this work, what do i do? thanks.


----------



## Lehmeow (Nov 5, 2013)

Could the sight glass be under this box on the left?


----------



## Lehmeow (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-vacuum-pump-with-r134a-and-r12-connectors-96677.html HARBOR FREIGHT VACUUM


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Lehmeow said:


> Could the sight glass be under this box on the left?


No its usually on the round black dryer if there is one.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Lehmeow said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/air-vacuum-pump-with-r134a-and-r12-connectors-96677.html HARBOR FREIGHT VACUUM


 
If it doesn't you can take back. I think you can rent them.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

do a Google search for 1992 dodge ram filter dryer. the site glass will be located on top if it has one. Once you see the picture go look for yours.


----------

